# Ben Hill County



## FALCON z (Sep 11, 2010)

It's hot...


----------



## FALCON z (Nov 18, 2010)

There are no deer in Ben Hill County.  Stay at home.


----------



## outsideman (Nov 19, 2010)

Doesn't appear to be any other hunters either by the number of posts on this thread , either that or their out kill'n all the deer.............Hope this moon turns it around for ya.  Hunt'n in Alapaha , been a little slow for me too.


----------



## Hut2 (Nov 19, 2010)

There's a few left in Ben Hill!


----------



## FALCON z (Nov 19, 2010)

I wondered what happened to you Hut.  Last year you guys were slayin them.  Have yall killed any big deer this year.  We've had a nice 9pt took off our small lot.  There are a couple of other nice ones out there.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 23, 2010)

I made it back to Ben Hill last weekend for the first time this season. We saw a number of small bucks and alot of does, a nice 8 was shot at and missed. Saw deer at first light and saw a buck moving at 3:50pm,too.  Did not see any rutting behavoir.


----------



## westcobbdog (Dec 2, 2010)

went to Ben Hill last weekend..bucks were on the move.


----------

